# SS 'Indian City' (Reardon Smith Line)



## Tramp (Mar 28, 2008)

I am researching the SS 'Indian City' which sailed under the Reardon Smith Line. The Miramar ship index shows that there was more than one ship of that name but my interest is with the second ship called 'Indian City' which was launched in December 1919 and was scrapped in June 1935. I would particularly like to have information relating to its crew and officers, its cargo, ports of call, and the ship call sign. I have posted a similar thread under the Reardon Smith Line so any information under one or other would be much appreciated.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Indian City*

Hi havent come up with much yet,but here is an old Pic of her,if i get any more info i will pass it on
joller6


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
The crew lists for INDIAN CITY, (O/N 140860, code letters GDPC) for 1920-1934 with some omissions, are avaiable here.

http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=140860

Roger


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

There is also this one http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/photos/RERDON17.jpg


----------



## Tramp (Mar 28, 2008)

*S.S Indian City*

I am really grateful to joller6, Roger Griffiths, and gdynia, for the pictures and crew lists. 

I have a personal interest. My late uncle, Leslie Smith sailed on her in 1923, when he was 18 years old. I am keen to know more about the ship and the information that you have provided is just brilliant and very much appreciated.

I have seen a photograph taken from a rowing boat or small tender of the ship when it was disabled 2100miles off San Francisco when it apparently lost its propellor. They appear to be attaching a tow line and two black balls are displayed showing the ship not under command. Further information on the cir***stances surrounding this and indeed anything about this ship would be marvellous. I shall dig out these photographs and post them on this thread.

May I just add that I have no nautical training so please forgive the odd howler in terminology which displays my ignorance so just humour me!


----------



## richie901 (Jul 9, 2012)

*SS Indian City*

My Grandfather Douglas Forrest was Captain of the Indian City from 5th December 1929 up to its arrival in Vancouver 4th April 1930. After this date I have no further information on the Indian City. Douglas was a casualty of war whilst serving as Chief Officer aboard the Empire Airman when it was torpedoed on 22nd September 1940, 33 of the 37 crew were killed. Any further information would be appreciated.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

richie
There was a Douglas Forrest age 39 (DoB circa 1895) with 24 years service signed on as Master of the “Charles Edwards” signed in Vancouver 4th October 1934 the ship arrived Seattle 7th October 1934

there was a Douglas Forrest age 37 returned to Southampton 16th December 1932 as a DBS passenger aboard the “ Duchess of Richmond” embarked Saint John’s N.B. gave an address as 129 City Road Cardiff 
commemorated by the CWGC 
http://www.cwgc.org/search-for-war-dead/casualty/2786928/FORREST, DOUGLAS

Ray


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Richie,

His last place of abode was 20 Conway St, London W1.
This is probably his cards (the top two) from the Fourth Register of Seamen via the FMP (pay site) http://www.findmypast.co.uk/search/...&birthYear=1895&birthYearTolerance=5&keyWord=

Possibly his medal card held at Kew - can be downloaded for £3.50. http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D4299218

Regards
Hugh


----------



## richie901 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hugh,

Thankyou for the reply.
I have information from FMP and from his Merchant Seaman record card a list of ships Douglas served on, but no record whilst he was in Canada between 1930 and 1938.

Many thanks Richard


----------



## richie901 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ray

Many thanks for this information. Douglas's time in Vancouver has always drawn a blank in my searches for information. I known he returned to Canada in 1933 aboard the Duchess of Richmond from immigration records, but no further information until 1938 where his CR10 record continues until his death in 1940.
Douglas was Captain of the SS Braddovey in 1928 when her rudder was lost in heavy seas while on a journey from Barry to Galveston. Along with the crew he rigged up a "jury" rudder and the ship was able to proceed for 500 miles to Bermuda without assistance. 

Richard


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Richard
There was a Douglas Forest age 37 Sailed as a passenger aboard the “Duchess of York” from Liverpool 31st March 1933 arriving Halifax N.S. 7th April 1933 gave occupation as Master Mariner, gave a Home address as Brooklyn Court Seymour Street Vancouver nearest relative as wife Miriam ? Roath Park Cardiff (first part unreadable)
Ray


----------



## richie901 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ray
Can't thank you enough for the searches you have made. I have a copy of the passenger list to Halifax N.S in 1933. My grandmother Miriam, father (also Douglas) and his sister followed Douglas Snr to Canada aboard the Duchess of Richmond and onward to Vancouver 5 months later. A new life in Canada did not work out and my grandmother, father and his sister returned to Wales. I believe there was no further contact between my grandparents.
Douglas was born in Cardiff in 1895 but his family came from South Shields, they returned there as census records show the birth of William Forrest in 1899. William was also a Merchant Seaman and was also a casualty of the Atlantic Convoys in Aug 1940.
There were three other brothers also in the Merchant Navy, Thomas (1888), George (1890) and Lionel (1897). I don't know if they were at sea during the war and have failed to find any record of death for them.
Master George Lowrey Forrest a cousin was also killed in the Atlantic in 1940.
Many thanks for your help.
Richard


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Richie
George Lowrey Forrest age 43, with 26 years service Signed on the “Otina” as Master 15th April1939 in Rotterdam The ship arrived in New York 12th June 1939 having sailed from Oslo 28th May 1939

He was lost on the “Otina” 
Commemorated by the CWGC 
http://www.cwgc.org/search-for-war-dead/casualty/2786930/FORREST, GEORGE LOWREY

His medal entitlement 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=4480217&queryType=1&resultcount=1


He was also Master on the “ Conch” signed 8th October 1934 in London and again on the same ship signed 7th October 1935 signed in Rotterdam there is a ref 0010884 as ID

Lionel Forrest of 21 St Michaels Avenue South Shields died 24th December 1936 at Thayetmyo Burma India probate to William Forrest Marine Engineer 

William Forrest of 21 St Michaels Avenue South Shields died 25th August 1940 on war service probate 18th December to Nellie Forrest Spinster 

This looks like his CWGC commemoration 
http://www.cwgc.org/search-for-war-dead/casualty/2786934/FORREST, WILLIAM

William Forrest was also Chief Engineer Dis A No 963198 aboard the “Athelprincess” 1st August 1933 Signed in Birkenhead, and again 22nd march 1934 


Ray


----------



## richie901 (Jul 9, 2012)

*George Lowrey Forrest*

Ray
You are a diamond! Thanks once again for your efforts it's much appreciated.

The Otina had originally been part of Convoy ON-153 which had sailed from Liverpool on the 11th December 1942. The ship became detached from the main Convoy and was sailing as a straggler when torpedoed.
She was carrying 15 British Officers, 38 Chinese crew & 5 DEMS gunners, all of who were lost. Captain George Lowery Forrest was not in command of this ship when it was lost as he had been killed nearly three years earlier February 11th 1940.
The British Officers are commemorated on the Tower Hill Memorial in London on Panel 77 and are named below. (Capt. Forrest name does appear on the same panel).

From	http://www.warsailors.com/convoys/ogconvoys.html
OTINA Br 6,217 38 was in Convoy number OG 019 FORMED AT SEA 23/02/40

If George's DOD is correct on CWGC (11/02/1940) this is 12 days before the above convoy was formed at sea, so I don't know the cir***stances of his death.

Georges father (also George Lowrey Forrest 1863) was a marine enginer and also died at sea aboard the vessel Lys 1931.

My great-grandfather Thomas Forrest (1858) was a marine enginer.

There are also other related Forrest mariners who were Masters, Engineers and Dock Masters all in South Shields.

All the information gathered has been from internet searches maybe it will lead to finding a long lost relative.

I have posted a newspaper article about the SS Bradovey when my grand-father Douglas Forrest was Master in 1928. I have a more in-depth account if its of interest. 

Many thanks
Richard


----------



## havesteamwilltravel (Mar 12, 2013)

*SS Indian City*



Tramp said:


> I am researching the SS 'Indian City' which sailed under the Reardon Smith Line. The Miramar ship index shows that there was more than one ship of that name but my interest is with the second ship called 'Indian City' which was launched in December 1919 and was scrapped in June 1935. I would particularly like to have information relating to its crew and officers, its cargo, ports of call, and the ship call sign. I have posted a similar thread under the Reardon Smith Line so any information under one or other would be much appreciated.


Hi , I know that you posted this a long time ago. An uncle of mine named William J Kelly was an engineer with Reardon Smiths in the 1920's and my late father Capt James P Kelly also sailed with RS. I discovered recently an interesting article about Captain John O'Neill who sailed with RS, he was Master of the " Jersey City " which towed the Indian City for 2160 miles across the Pacific after she broke down. I attach the article which is very interesting. Not many 2nd Mates (Gunnery Officers) sank a submarine in WW1 but he did. See the article below !

Captain John O'Neill, Captain John Herbert, Captain E.C.G.Horne

When Capt. John O'Neill (pictured right) of Wexford was appointed as Irish Shipping Limited representative in Canada and the United States on 20th November, 1941, he became the first full-time employee of the company. He was based at St. John, New Brunswick, and his duties included arranging and supervising the repair of company ships and arranging for stores and provisions for the ships and maintaining close contact with the company's Masters and Agents at United States and Canadian ports. In November, 1942, Capt. O'Neill was recalled to Head Office as General Superintendent and retained this position throughout the war years. In 1948, he became Joint General Manager of the company, with Liam S. Furlong, a position he held until his retirement in 1961. 

John O'Neill began his seafaring career as a very young boy in 1905 when he went to sea in ships owned by the Stafford family in his native Wexford. His subsequent career was both colourful and, at times, extremely dangerous. He served on various types of sailing vessels ranging from schooners to full-rigged ships. In 1912, he obtained his Master's Certificate for square- rigged ships and was one of very few men in Ireland to do so. The last two sailing ships on which he served were full rigged and the second of them, the Cromdale, was driven ashore off the Lizard in Cornwall whilst on passage to Australia. The vessel became a total loss but, fortunately, the crew, including the then Second Officer, John O'Neill, were rescued by the Cadgwith lifeboat. 

In 1915, he joined the Reardon Smith Line of Cardiff and began an association with that company which was to last for his entire working life. As Gunnery Officer on the Eastern City, during the First World War, he experienced the grim reality of war. His ship was shelled by a submarine but he responded himself as Gunnery Officer and his firing was so effective that the enemy submarine was sunk. In recognition of his part in the encounter, he was awarded the Military Medal but he refused to accept the honour. In December, 1923, he was Master on the Jersey City when another merchant vessel, the Indian City, became disabled in the Pacific Ocean and he took the distressed ship in tow and brought her some 2,160 miles across the Pacific to San Francisco. That was reported to be the longest distance that any merchant ship was towed by another merchant vessel. Subsequently, John O'Neill came ashore and was appointed Chartering Manager with the firm of Comyn & Co. of Seattle but, in 1928, he rejoined Reardon Smith Line as ship's Master. However, in 1935 he came ashore once again to supervise the building and repair of Reardon Smith vessels in shipyards along the north-east coast of England. It was his experience in this capacity which, later, made him such an invaluable source of expertise in dealing with the many difficulties which presented themselves in maintaining the old and badly equipped wartime fleet of Irish Shipping Limited. 

In 1938, he was back at sea in command of the Reardon Smith vessel, the Cornish City and it was during his time on this ship that he became involved in one of the outstanding naval encounters of the Second World War. The Cornish City was the commodore ship of the Jervis Bay convoy carrying Admiral Maltby. The convoy was attacked by the German pocket-battleship, Admiral Scheer, and the ships of the convoy were ordered to scatter. Capt. O'Neill saw the Jervis Bay, commanded by another Irishman, Capt. Fogarty-Fegan, sail into the crippling gunfire of the German cruiser in a gallant bid to save the convoy. The Jervis Bay was sunk and her Captain was subsequently given a posthumous decoration for bravery in the face of certain death. As a result of the Jervis Bay action, only six of the thirty seven ships in the convoy were sunk by the German raider. The Cornish City was subsequently torpedoed and sunk by a German submarine on 29th July, 1943, south east of Madagascar, with the loss of the Master and thirty six of the ship's forty two crewmembers. 

Prior to his death in February, 1970, Capt. John O'Neill was presented with the Asgard Award by the Irish Naval Association in recognition of his outstanding service to Irish maritime affairs. Perhaps the story of an exchange between Capt. W. G. Hickman and Capt. O'Neill, provides a fitting perspective both on the company's wartime fleet and on the two gentlemen involved. To those who knew both men, they were ' larger than life' characters and the story was not at all improbable. 

The exchange is said to have occurred as both men were seated together in the company car bringing them back to Head Office from the Irish Cedar, then berthed at Dublin port. It was immediately after an incident in which the vessel's steam steering gear had failed on passage from St. John to Dublin and Capt. Hickman was holding forth at great length on the ship's many and varied defects. In a somewhat acerbic retort, Capt. O'Neill remarked " Maybe you should report the matter to the Receiver of Wrecks " and just as sharply Capt. Hickman replied " I am, I'm reporting it to you". The "Receiver of Wreck" , to give that Official the correct title, is the official responsible for all wreckage salved on the coastline or at sea and brought into port.

The vacancy created by Capt. O'Neill's recall to Ireland in November, 1942, was later filled by Capt. John Herbert, Master of the Irish Fir, who was appointed company representative at St. John on 30th August, 1943. Capt. Herbert subsequently returned to Dublin in January, 1945, and served in the company's Operations Department and later was appointed Dock Superintendent at Dublin. 

Capt. E. C. G. Horne, from Cobh, Co. Cork, a serving ship Master with the company, was appointed representative at St. John in March, 1945, and later he moved office to New York where he represented Irish Shipping Limited until March, 1948. He then returned to Dublin where he took up duty as Dock Superintendent until he was appointed Senior Master with the company in August, 1950. He was given command of the Irish Plane and in March, 1951, Capt. Horne was still Master of the vessel when the Irish Plane became the first company ship to visit Australia, arriving there just ahead of the Irish Hazel under the command of Capt. J. P. Kelly.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Most interesting, thanks.

Brian


----------

